# Gonna be an Uncle!!!!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep! Muddin_Lil_Sis & JW are preggers!!! 

:bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool, congrats!!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats to you and them both


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats, I assume this will be their first?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep First one!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats to muddin_lil_sis & JW.

Jon - you're going to make a great uncle


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats man. This is a pic of my nephew and I on my mom's rancher. He was riding before he could walk. This is him at around 6-8 months old. 
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/9/l_f6e5ab107514d548907b4fd3d2358576.jpg He's 3 now and he likes to hit the gas now. Sometimes he will come up missing for a sec and we'll find him climbing up on the tractor so he can "drive". He's spoiled.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats, aint nothing like a little one taking up your time.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

CONGRATS TO ALL!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

always glad to hear someone getting the love of a child in their life. aint no love like it


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats man,hope u love ur niese/nephew


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome news, Tell the couple CONGRATS:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Congrats to all


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

congrats to all


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

The good thing about being an uncle or aunt is the fact that you can have the kids, but when you are tired of them, you can give them back, mother and father don't have that option...LOL.... Congrats all...


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

You can feed them chocolate covered coffee beans and then give them back


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats/1


----------

